# Which ovulation predictor kit?



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi,

looking at ttc naturally- never used OPK's before.. any tips? which brand do you recommend?

Thanks

xxx


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

hi jessica546,

i use the Clearblue Fertility monitor. they are expensive to buy brand new but i managed to get mine off ebay. doesnt matter if its used, as long as it in good condition. you can buy the sticks off ebay as well.  if you do, you simply press the reset button and away you go.  however, it does take on average 3 months/cycles for the monitor to get to know you.  it will in those 3 cycles take at least 20 sticks per cycle.  you can buy them at boots, but they are more expensive than doing it on ebay.

i swear by mine.  i did try the opk test sticks that just come up with a line/smiley face, but never quite got it.  the CBFM forme, makes it really easy.  i love the routine of knowing when its going to ask me to test and if it hasnt seen the surge, you pretty much know af is coming.  i have noticed that since i started using it again, my PMT has reduced greatly, simply because if im on day 15 with no surge, i know im 13 days away from af and can bear that in mind and hold my tongue or practise keeping calm, rather than losing my temper over silly things.

i hope you get the answers that you are comfortable with.  good luck with ttc naturally journey  

jade xxx


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Jess,
I can only echo what Jade has said about the CBFM   plus it gives you a couple of days of optimum fertility as it doesn't just measure your LH surge. It does learn your cycle & you get std days, and increased chance days either side of your optimum days. Well worth the investment  
Good luck
xx


----------



## mups (Oct 28, 2010)

Completely agree the CBFM is great and it does get to know your cycles. If you didn't want to go the whole hog on a monitor I have just started using these new Clearblue digital sticks which have similey faces to indicate low, high and peak fertility - so exactly the same as the monitor but just on a stick and they do the dual hormone thing too. I got mine on amazon but they also do them in Boots and were a bit cheaper £27 for 10 (one months supply).

http://www.boots.com/en/Clearblue-Digital-Ovulation-Test-with-Dual-Hormone-Indicator_1317208/

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## Alloydy (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi jess,
I bought cb, and when my clinic asked what I was using I told the cb, they told me not to use cb because it only gives you a small window of opportunity, so they told me to just get normal sticks so I bought some off eBay 20 for about £10, I used them with the cb this weekend, I got positive off the sticks and smiley face off cb, Saturday am I checked again at night and got positive off sticks, and O off cb, and I got the same result on the Sunday morning stick positive, cb O, so I think it's personal opinion, ask your gp or clinic even google it because there's a lot about cb online and that's another reason why I bought the sticks
Good luck which ever you use


----------



## hiltra (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi

I just bought the Boots Ovulation sticks - approximately £13 for 7 sticks.
xx


----------



## flowerdew (May 2, 2012)

Hi girls
We are going 'natural' for a few months whilst we decide what to do..as you can see 
by my sig-a recent fail.
Anyhow.
We tried naturally for 1.5 yrs. Daily sex, then every other day whilst using ovulation sticks
I'm now thinking of maybe waiting til I get the smiley face and then going for it?! 
What do you suggest?! I've read that 2 days prior to smiley face is best but how do you know when that is??
Thanks in advance X


----------



## LittleL77 (Jul 14, 2012)

I used internet cheapies most of the time and just used a clearblue smiley to confirm a peak. A far more economical option. I also noticed symptoms of ovulation coinciding with a peak, so I learnt quite a bit about my cycle. Everybody is different so it's not like I can give you the winning formula. However, using the cheap tests (One-Step Ovulation from Amazon - buy a load!!) you can do as many as you need to get used to your individual cycle. I sometimes tested more than once a day. My cycles were never the same twice - anything between 28 and 40-odd days. I ovulated very irregularly but I did notice that I got AF exactly 14 days after a peak without fail!! On the cycle I got pregnant, the strips had been light then getting darker (but not quite positive) and then lighter. I carried on testing anyway and finally got a peak around day 28. It would have been far too expensive to do this level of testing with expensive kits...but it worked for me (eventually).

   for you all xx


----------



## KateAbroad (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi. I have been using monitor for two months and gives 1 bar and then all the other days till AF are two bars. No highs? Could the machine be getting used to me or I may be not ovulating? Anyone had anything similar.? Thank you in advance


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

hi kateabroad,

you are indeed correct, it takes 3 cycles usually to get to know you.  persevere honey, it will be worth it     

jade xxx


----------



## KateAbroad (Apr 19, 2013)

Thank you. First time on here, ttc for 18months. Live in Africa but am British. This site is so good when have no doctors or people I can talk to out here!


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

thanks for the responses. will wait a bit to buy one as had a bfp from the ivf but think its ectopic or mc


----------



## LittleL77 (Jul 14, 2012)

will keep everything crossed that it's ok


----------

